# Pensacola Beach 9/10/15



## GrandIsle (Jul 2, 2015)

I have a lot to learn about offshore kayak fishing. 

Woke up this morning at 6 and checked the Orange Beach buoy. I've been checking this buoy because I don't know of any other closer offshore buoy near Pensacola Beach or Navarre. Is there a closer one? It was reporting 12 knots wind and 2.6 foot seas. That didn't sound that great to me, so I checked Wunderground for current Pensacola winds -- which reported calm winds. I checked Navarre and Pensacola Beach live cams and it really didn't look rough. Checked the radar. Saw a few showers about 5 miles offshore heading east. Couldn't decide. Then, after seeing some of the reports from yesterday again, I convinced myself to get the stuff ready and head out. 

Launched around 730 between PB and Navarre Beach. There was a guy surfing where I launched, but getting past the breakers wasn't too bad. For the first time in Florida I put out a Sabiki rig and caught plenty of bait. 5 per minute about. Baby bonita, cigar minnows, and baby hardtail. Couldn't believe how easy it was to catch bait. I was using a light rod, and that made catching bait pretty enjoyable. But one thing I need help on -- how do you not get those Sabiki hooks tangled up? A good many minutes were wasted untangling those things. And I finally got fed up with the tangled mess and headed off with plenty of bait. 

The spread consisted of 5.5" black and red C&H Lil Stubby with a cigar minnow and a 7" Williamson bleeding dorado concaved top water chugger with a baby bonita on the hook. Later I added a freshwater rattle trap. The seas were about 2 feet, but not bad at all as they were big swells with a long period. All out of the SW even though early on the wind was WNW and pretty light.

There were a ton of porpoises out. I wondered if they'd steal my bait, but one of them, which had a pink belly, put on quite the show with some somersaults and some tail slapping. For the first hour not much was happening on the water. Then I came across a little current line about a mile offshore and started trolling along it. 

Not long after I turned back to the east to move with the swell, I heard a loud splash. Something blew up on the short line. But no hook up. I turn my body, which is no easy task with my newfound lack of flexibility, and my heart starts pounding hard. There's a bill slashing through my wake. And then I see headed for my long line. And this is where I know I need to learn more about kayak fishing. Do I keep paddling to keep the baits moving or do I drop the bait back to an attacking fish? Out of habit of offshore boat fishing I start dropping the bait back. And it hits and the show begins with a nice set of jumps. Not a big sailfish -- probably only 20-30 pounds -- but a sailfish! From a kayak. This is a dream 10 years in the making. All alone in a blue sea rolling in a big, flimsy piece of plastic with a dancing billfish attached to the back. What a dream. After that series of jumps the line goes limp -- the hook pulled. The strange thing was I didn't even feel that disappointed. 

Back to the troll. The rest of the day was a comedy of errors. Remora were everywhere and they were hitting the lures. And causing tangle after tangle on the troll. After about 5 remora and having to retie because they kept tangling the lines, and with the wind starting to howl at about 20 knots with the swells becoming a mean chop, I gave in around 2:30. But not before a big sea turtle swam up to me and investigated. So cool. 

And here is where the beginner in offshore kayaking shows up the most. On the re-entry, I'm trying really hard to come in without flipping. There's a crowd on hand and the surf is really rough now. I back in because someone told me to do that once. And I feel like I'm doing okay and I'm about to jump out and swim it in when a wave grabs me and flips the boat. I looked like a real idiot now -- and as I'm collecting my rods I find one of them is broken. Insult to injury I also lost my pliers. Should have tied them down, but again, beginner mistakes. How does one successfully come back in during a heavy surf? This is the second time I've flipped on the return, and I almost expected it this time. So frustrating. But offshore fishing in a kayak. So worth it. 

So my big questions from today's outing:
1. When a fish is in your baits, should you troll faster or should you drop the bait back to him?
2. How do you not get nasty tangles with Sabiki rigs?
3. How do you re-enter in a heavy surf without being an idiot?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

1. It depends. If its a billfish and he is behind the bite and fired up and Im using a circle hook Im dropping it back. Mackerel or dolphin or tuna that are looking at it but not eating its getting ripped back and they will slam it.

2. Keep pressure on the bait. Dont let em get some slack. Some baits like big spanish sardines, threadfin and baby bobos are just going to wreck a sabiki at times and its part of it.

3. My tip for not flipping. Dont go out when its rough. Thats why I cancelled my kayak charter today.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree with JD on all 3 points...and would like to add to #3.

Sometimes (often) it gets rougher as the day moves on. If you find yourself with daunting surf between you and the beach, I find it's best to go ahead and get out of the kayak. Get a firm hold on the rear end and push the yak to shore. You become a sea anchor which doesn't allow the yak to get turned sideways and flip.


----------



## GrandIsle (Jul 2, 2015)

JD7.62 said:


> 1. It depends. If its a billfish and he is behind the bite and fired up and Im using a circle hook Im dropping it back. Mackerel or dolphin or tuna that are looking at it but not eating its getting ripped back and they will slam it.
> 
> 2. Keep pressure on the bait. Dont let em get some slack. Some baits like big spanish sardines, threadfin and baby bobos are just going to wreck a sabiki at times and its part of it.
> 
> 3. My tip for not flipping. Dont go out when its rough. Thats why I cancelled my kayak charter today.


Thanks for the knowledge. A sign when it's too rough to go out -- a surfer is surfing. But the risk taker in me won today. When you're being towed under and turned by a crashing wave you really feel the unrelenting power of the sea.

How much are your charters and where can we find availability?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll add on the sabiki rig that I use heavier weights than a lot of guys and it really helps keep tangling to a minimum. I usually carry 1-2oz pyramid or bell sinkers for them.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

GrandIsle said:


> Thanks for the knowledge. A sign when it's too rough to go out -- a surfer is surfing. But the risk taker in me won today. When you're being towed under and turned by a crashing wave you really feel the unrelenting power of the sea.
> 
> How much are your charters and where can we find availability?


Haha yeah, If I see surfers out Im not going out!

As for my charters, they are secondary to my boat charters but I still book them. Best thing is to call me. My contact information is in my signature.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

These work really great for removing baits fast and keeping them healthy without handling.
http://www.amazon.com/Malin-BDH-1-Sabiki-Bait-Dehooker/dp/B003OB6UB0
Sabiki rigs can get some getting used to. As soon as you hook up with bait, keep tension and real steadily but slowly. If you let it sit it too long around hartails or herring, they will get it all wrapped up. If its just cigar minnows, let it sit awhile and all their buddies will join in. Depends how they're feeding. Hope this helps. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Honestly, I'm not a big fan of that model made by Malin. The wire that grabs the sabiki branches is too short and I hook my fingers several times while using it. There's another small sabiki dehooker by Tsunami that I like better. It has a much longer wire that grabs the branches further away and keeps those evil little hooks further from your fingers when reaching out and hooking them.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris V said:


> Honestly, I'm not a big fan of that model made by Malin. The wire that grabs the sabiki branches is too short and I hook my fingers several times while using it. There's another small sabiki dehooker by Tsunami that I like better. It has a much longer wire that grabs the branches further away and keeps those evil little hooks further from your fingers when reaching out and hooking them.



I prefer using a pair of chopsticks and my teeth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I enjoyed the read. Thanks for the post. 

Like mentioned by Yakavelli, jump out of the kayak. Right now the weather is beautiful and the water feels great. Attempting to paddle in isn't worth the risk of breaking a rod or losing gear. I jump when I enter 8 ft if it's rough. (By rough I mean, anything other then flat, I don't go if it's anything considered rough) Other then that I just go slow until I see people standing in waste deep water and take a plunge. 

Now as far as sabiki rigs go, I spent fifty bucks on a sabiki rod. Best money ever spent. I use 3 oz. weights. Once I feel the bait in I grab the lead and put the rod in the rod holder. The lead goes under my foot and I start at the bottom of the rig and work my way up. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> I prefer using a pair of chopsticks and my teeth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I knew you were Asian.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

You guys think the mahi will stick around after this rain?


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

barefoot said:


> You guys think the mahi will stick around after this rain?



In my unprofessional opinion if the bait stays and the water temps remain 78-82 why would they leave?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm more worried about the cold front this weekend scaring them off. Hope not!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

FenderBender said:


> I'm more worried about the cold front this weekend scaring them off. Hope not!


I don't think this front will be enough. Last year the Mahi and sails stayed on the beach until the water was in the mid 70s. That water was very warm Wednesday and there is a ton of bait. I'd say it'll still be a few weeks before they leave, probably toward the start of October.


----------



## GrandIsle (Jul 2, 2015)

FenderBender said:


> I'm more worried about the cold front this weekend scaring them off. Hope not!


My best days for them were a few days after that late August cold front came through and pushed night time temps into the upper 50s about 2.5 weeks ago. The closest in I caught one (about 50 yards offshore) was early in the morning when the air temp was still not 70. Water temp I'm sure was in mid-80s, but I think immediately after a cool front might get them feisty and hungry -- reminding them they need to feed up before heading to the deep.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I always do well until about the third week of october. We have a solid 3-4 weeks of what I consider our near shore pelagic season.


----------

